# Determing the age of an old skil saw



## R.Warren (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, 
My girlfriend inherited an old wormdrive skil saw. I plugged it in and ran it for a couple of seconds and it sounds great. (I'll oil and lube it before it gets used) Anyway I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if it's possible to determine it's age? It's funny how little they have changed over the years. The one that I have been using for the last 25 years is lighter with more plastic but otherwise looks pretty much the same as this old one. I'm guessing the saw was built in the 50's but I'm curious to know for sure.

Any help would be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

The 60's and earlier saws had metal triggers and handles. This is a good indicator.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You might have some luck by making a note of the exact name as it appears on the saw, the model number, and the serial number. Post all that data and a picture.


----------

